# CoD:MW2 can't connect to host



## Corrupti0n (Jan 1, 2010)

My brother and I both bought cod mw2for pc. We are both able to play online at the same time, but if we try to join each others games... it doesn't work(can't connect to host). We have another friend with cod, and we CAN join his games. he can also join ours, but if we both try to join his game the second person once again, cannot connect to host.

I believe the problem is that our router, a Network Everywhere NR041, is confusing our two ip's if we try to join the same host, since we both go off of that router, but I am unsure what to do about it. I don't really want to buy a new router, since I'm only visiting him for a few weeks.

we both have vista sp2, and our router has latest firmware. note also that part of the problem is that we have a strict NAT, but can use dmz to make one computer Open. The other computer is stuck as strict unless there is another way.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i share your problem. but so far i don't know what to do except try to open the ports. it seems like that is the major cases for this game.


----------



## invain (Jan 18, 2010)

It's impossible to connect to yourself (ip-based) since you're using one single IP address to connect to the outside world. ( unless it's a LAN and you're using internal IP addresses )

Too bad Modern Warfare 2 doesn't include a dedicated host, i guess for now you guys won't be able to play together over WAN with 2 computers from the same network to one host.

I hope someone knows a solution to this issue but i hardly doubt it.

Good luck!

Regards,
inVain


----------



## brownc2 (Feb 4, 2010)

it is possible for you to make a new router if you have a old computer sitting around and dont need it, use the ClearOS to make ur computer a router they have step by step guides on how to do the process.
BrownC2


----------

